

List of Eponymous Laws - taofu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_eponymous_laws

======
robabbott
I think that Clarke's three laws are very applicable to the physics of a
startup, especially the second law. We never know what we are capable of
achieving until diving off the deep end of a project using a technology that
we have never used before. Some of my favorite experiences were achieved by
throwing caution to the wind and jumping into the deep water.

